# Permission Denied for all my actions.



## Nezhus (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello all ,
I'have got a problem with FreeBSD 7.2
I' reboot and i want go to /usr/myrepertory/
FreeBSD say me : Permission denied

I'm surprise and i make /usr/local
Say too : Permission denied

All my / / is denied i doesn't work with this.

I use root acces.

Thank 
Nezhus


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 22, 2010)

Read:
ls(1)
chmod(1)
chown(8)
chgrp(1)

Also NOTE: don't use root for everyday stuff. Only use root for admin tasks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a feeling you're not using the `$ cd` command.


----------

